# No fab install of camp chef sear box on Traeger pro34



## Shiner ECV

Hi everyone, new member here. I just had to share this with you guys. I just recently switch from a wood fired smoker to a Traeger pro 34 and honestly I almost returned it after its first use. My first cook on  it was a couple of nice ribs eyes, and as anyone who has used a Traeger knows steaks are not their strong suit right out of the box. So I did this, a no fab install of a Camp Chef brand sear box utilizing only the stock hardware on the folding front shelf and drilling a couple new holes and bolted the thing right up. Luckily a few of the mounting points on the Traeger and mounting holes on the Camp chef lined up making the install even easier. Thought i would share. Not an in depth build video but you can see it looks nice and clean.


----------



## gary s

*







 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a nice sunny chilly day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## Beanhall

Nice job, looks great. Welcome to SMF.


----------

